# Schlauchboot Scheinfrei auf dem Hochrhein (Strecke Stein am Rhein und Schaffhausen)



## 910do (21. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,
Leider habe ich in der Suchfunktion nichts definitives für mich gefunden und auf google gar nicht. Ich suche schon seit einigen Stunden und werde nicht ganz fündig.

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Schlauchboot mit Elektromotor primär für den Schluchsee kaufen, interessant ist für mich aber auch der Hochrhein weil ich da lebe.
Es gibt einige ruhige Stellen wo man mal 100 meter kaum Strömung hat, und in den Staugebieten beträgt die durchschnittliche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit 2-3 km/h.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was die genauen Vorgaben sind um ein Schlauchboot Scheinfrei  zu fahren.
Überall finde ich andere Angaben, zudem ist es am Rhein (Zuständige Behörde für mich SFA Konstanz) scheinbar nochmal durch weitere Regelungen verkompliziert.

1. Wie lang darf mein Boot maximal sein, um führerscheinfrei auf dem Rhein zu fahren?
2. Wieviel leistung darf ein Elektromotor maximal haben, um führerscheinfrei auf dem Rhein zu fahren?
-> Die Leistung der Elektromotoren wird ja selten in PS angegeben, wie sieht es hier mit der Maximalleistung aus? Wie erkenne ich die bzw wie wandle ich das dann in PS um, damit die Legalität noch stimmt?
3. Ab wann muss ich das Schlauchboot anmelden bzw ein Kennzeichen bestellen, respektive jeweils Gesamtlänge und Maximalleistung?
4. Bedeutet Kennzeichen = Beim TÜV vorführen MÜSSEN?


Gruß und bin gerne für alle Fragen da


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Juni 2020)

Hi, zu den Rechtsfragen kann ich zwar nichts beitragen, aber ist die Leistung eines Elektromotors überhaupt ausreichend, um auf dem Rhein rumzuschipper? Es gibt zwar Elektromotoren, die mit Verbrennern mithalten können, aber die sind auch sehr teuer.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Juni 2020)

Hi!
Die Länge des Bootes wirkt sich nicht auf die Führerscheinfreiheit aus, sondern bloß die Leistung.
Auf dem Rhein sind weiterhin lediglich 5 PS Führerschein frei.
Boote müssen erst ab 4m registriert werden - unterhalb dieser Länge ist alles frei.. .
Zum Schluss möchte ich dir ganz dringend davon abraten mit einem 5PS Schlauchboot auf dem Rhein zu schippern - da riskierst Du definitiv dein Leben..!


----------



## 910do (21. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Antworten und auch den Ruf zur Vernunft


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

Der Titel des Trööts ist halt leider so unklar, dass jeder an sein Stück der Bundeswasserstrasse Rhein denkt. Ich möchte hier am Mittelrhein, zwischen all den Frachtpötten und Krampfaderndampfern auch nicht mit einem "Gummipümpel plus Rotzquirl" unterwegs sein müssen. Nur eben so bemerkt.


----------



## 910do (21. Juni 2020)

Da hast du allerdings Recht. Ich war davon ausgegangen, meine Zuständige Behörde zu nennen würde ausreichen, damit jemand der sich in meiner Region auskennt auch direkt weiß von welchem Teil des Rheins ich spreche. Hab den Titel jetzt bearbeitet.


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mir halt direkt vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt, vom Landratsamt, oder der Schiffahrtsbehörde, so es die bei dir gibt, eine rechtsverbindliche Antwort holen. Frei nach dem Motto, warum mit dem Schmiedel debattieren, wenn der Schmied im Haus ist!?


----------



## Andal (21. Juni 2020)

...deine Rheinstrecke ist ja z.T. auch Grenzgewässer zur Schweiz. Da wäre auch die WaPo, oder die Bundespolizei eine Anlaufstelle für Fragen.


----------



## 910do (21. Juni 2020)

Eine unbeholfen formulierte E-Mail ist schon am Freitag an das SFA Konstanz raus, warte da noch auf eine Antwort. (daher zwischenzeitlich in  Foren fragen)


----------



## Bertone (22. Juni 2020)

https://www.lrakn.de/,Lde/service-und-verwaltung/aemter/strassenverkehr+und+schifffahrt/zulassungswesen+rheinstrecke+neuhausen-rheinfelden
		

Dort ist, nehme ich an, alles für Dich relevante festgehalten, sogar Abnahmetermine. Alles über 2,5m und mit Motor benötigt eine Zulassung. Auf den schnellen Durchblick identisch zu den Bodenseeregelungen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2020)

910do schrieb:


> Da hast du allerdings Recht. Ich war davon ausgegangen, meine Zuständige Behörde zu nennen würde ausreichen, damit jemand der sich in meiner Region auskennt auch direkt weiß von welchem Teil des Rheins ich spreche. Hab den Titel jetzt bearbeitet.


Wird schwer sein jemanden zu finden, sind sicher schon alle ertrunken


----------



## 910do (25. Juni 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> https://www.lrakn.de/,Lde/service-und-verwaltung/aemter/strassenverkehr+und+schifffahrt/zulassungswesen+rheinstrecke+neuhausen-rheinfelden
> 
> 
> Dort ist, nehme ich an, alles für Dich relevante festgehalten, sogar Abnahmetermine. Alles über 2,5m und mit Motor benötigt eine Zulassung. Auf den schnellen Durchblick identisch zu den Bodenseeregelungen.


Vielen Dank! Das war genau was ich gesucht habe.


----------

